# 2013 Underwater Pumpkin Carve!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It's that time again!
Details at www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim, looking forward to it.... you can count on an Escambia Search & Rescue team or two to represent..... devildog is in for sure....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to a great time as always. We've made some changes in response to requests from previous participants that should really add to the fun!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Clint, i would like to get in on it to help represent ESAR.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a reminder!!! Everyone is welcome - participants and spectators alike - the carving is done in boat slips so non-divers can stand above and watch the "circus"!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Evensplit said:


> Just a reminder!!! Everyone is welcome - participants and spectators alike - the carving is done in boat slips so non-divers can stand above and watch the "circus"!


I resent the circus comment.....lol! Can't wait, it'll be a blast for sure:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Just a reminder!!! Everyone is welcome - participants and spectators alike - the carving is done in boat slips so non-divers can stand above and watch the "circus"!


Hey Jim, what are the donation options?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Underwater Pumpkin Carve is TOMORROW!!!
A preview of the rules:
1. Bring your own pumpkin
2. All pumpkins must be intact, with no punctures prior to entering the water.
3. Designs may be drawn on the pumpkins ahead of time.
4. All participants must have fins.
5. Participants will have one hour to carve.
6. Any tools desired are allowed
7. NO BLEEDING!

Raffle ticket sales will begin after all divers are safely out of the water!

Rules will be reviewed and amended as needed tomorrow starting at 11am at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. 

SEE YA THERE!!!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Hey Jim, what are the donation options?


For our tournament tomorrow, the only donations we can accept are new unwrapped toys or cash. Not sure but I believe The toys for tots campaign can accept other items.


----------

